# commencal supreme dh v3 2013 dämpferbuchsen



## seppuku893 (26. Oktober 2013)

ich grüße euch liebe IBC-user

ich habe mir vor einigen monaten ein commencal supreme dh v3 rahmen gekauft. ich habe fast alle teile zusammen und wollte bei dem dämpfer weiter machen. das Dämpferbuchsenmaß beträgt 22,2 x 10mm (oben + unten) ich finde leider keine dämpferbuchsen mit dem maß außer von fox. kann ich die auch bei andern dämpfern benutzen? oder kann ich wirklich nur ein rc4 in dem rahmen einbauchen?

mfg seppuku


----------



## Free-Rider (27. Oktober 2013)

seppuku893 schrieb:


> ich grüße euch liebe IBC-user
> 
> ich habe mir vor einigen monaten ein commencal supreme dh v3 rahmen gekauft. ich habe fast alle teile zusammen und wollte bei dem dämpfer weiter machen. das Dämpferbuchsenmaß beträgt 22,2 x 10mm (oben + unten) ich finde leider keine dämpferbuchsen mit dem maß außer von fox. kann ich die auch bei andern dämpfern benutzen? oder kann ich wirklich nur ein rc4 in dem rahmen einbauchen?
> 
> mfg seppuku



Hab zwar das Meta SX aber das gleiche Maß. 
Hab erst gestern auf RockShox gewechselt und die Fox Buchsen umgebaut. 
Funktioniert, aber Du musst Dir trotzdem 2x nen RockShox Buchsensatz holen, zwecks der Gleitscheiben außen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppuku893 (27. Oktober 2013)

Bin am überlegen mir den neuen MZ ein zu bauen
Nur muss ich halt gucken wegen den Buchsen.
Als Tipp bekam ich auch eine Seite "Huber-bushings"
Vllt hilft sie dir auch mal weiter 
Ich bedanke mich für deine Antwort 

MfG seppuku


----------



## Free-Rider (27. Oktober 2013)

seppuku893 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen mir den neuen MZ ein zu bauen
> Nur muss ich halt gucken wegen den Buchsen.
> Als Tipp bekam ich auch eine Seite "Huber-bushings"
> Vllt hilft sie dir auch mal weiter
> ...



Kein Thema! 
Danke für die Info. 
Schau ich mir mal!


----------



## Jo0ken (27. Oktober 2013)

Soweit ich weiß gibts auch RS Buchsen. Habe mir aber auch grade Huber Buchsen und Lager bestellt. Ist eine gute Wahl.


----------



## thafred (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja, es gibt rs Buchsen. Hab meinen älteren fox dämpfer im meta am mit denen montiert, geht problemlos! Buchsen 22.2 x 10mm


----------



## sycom (2. November 2013)

huber bushings sind sehr zu empfehlen. wir verbauen die bei jedem tausch. er liefert auch schnell und der preis ist okay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

